

Using Docker for Self-Contained C++ Deployments - NathanWong
http://nathan.ca/2014/04/using-docker-for-self-contained-c-deployment/

======
lxfontes
Quick tip: code in, binary out via STDIN / STDOUT

Check how flynn's slugrunner / builder does it
[https://github.com/flynn/slugrunner/blob/master/runner/init](https://github.com/flynn/slugrunner/blob/master/runner/init)

This way you don't need to generate an actual dockerimage for every single
build

